# Craftsman benchtop jointer-planer



## bnsurvey (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a new Jointer-planer Mod. # 149.236280. The fence trolley is broken & the fence can not be adjusted without the part (#4540-160-70). I am looking to find one that is available. Unfortunately Sears does not have the part. I will purchase one if available. If not I will consider parting out the machine that I have. I can be contacted at 205-567-6705 or at [email protected]


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Now you know why I won't buy Sears power tools. If this is new why won't Sears replace it?


----------



## bnsurvey (Dec 16, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> Now you know why I won't buy Sears power tools. If this is new why won't Sears replace it?


It is an older purchase that I have just opened up to use. The fence trolley was made of a material that was very porous (like bakelite). It seems to be an excellent machine otherwise. I inherited the machine from a friend who is now deceased. My personal preference in tools that I can afford is Porter-Cable. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We have a bunch of woodworkers here---but next door at woodworking talk,there are hundreds---Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


Post a picture of the broken part---many of those far east machines are made under many names----so someone might recognize the maker and refer you to a parts source---Mike----


----------



## bnsurvey (Dec 16, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> We have a bunch of woodworkers here---but next door at woodworking talk,there are hundreds---Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum
> 
> 
> Post a picture of the broken part---many of those far east machines are made under many names----so someone might recognize the maker and refer you to a parts source---Mike----


Mike; Have uploaded an attachment of the jointer. I cant give you a picture of the part, which practically disintegrated when I put pressure on it. It is a curved part with a groove which slides with the fence when you set the desired angle. Hope this helps.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you would post the model # someone just might be able to find the part.
If you just want to get rid of it you should be posting on Craigs List not here.


----------



## bnsurvey (Dec 16, 2013)

joecaption said:


> If you would post the model # someone just might be able to find the part.
> If you just want to get rid of it you should be posting on Craigs List not here.


I posted it in my original post. The Model # is 149.236280 & the part is listed as "fence trolley" Part # 4540-160.70. Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll look that up----Those are handy little tools---it would be a shame to shelve it for want of a plastic part----I'll be back---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't putting you down for it. I was just saying Sears is noted for this they make a tool for a very limited time then quit and also quit making parts for it. I believe the thinking is you used it for a couple years now if it breaks you need to buy a new one.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

The first three digits of a Sears part # indicate the mfgr. This chart indicates your jointer was made by American Machine and Tool. 
http://sears.pammar.net/maker.html
AMT seems to be here:
http://www.amtpump.com/
And a little history here:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=29

The following quote makes it sound like you will be fabricating, or working around, the part you need. I have a similar (sized) jointer from Delta. Perhaps a part for the Delta could be modified? 

"AMT continued to manufacture home-shop into the 1980s but they also began importing machines from Taiwan and China......For some time, AMT has specialized in the design and manufacture of pumps.....AMT no longer has any information on their old woodworking machinery products, and does not provide support for them"


----------

